
Show HN: Truly NoFrills Quadratic Equation Solver - sudiptoghosh
https://www.npmjs.com/package/quadratic-solver
======
sudiptoghosh
I recently published my first JavaScript package on NPM (available as a
library on unpkg.com/quadratic-solver) which on one hand is pretty basic in
terms of functionality it offers, and on the brighter side, uses modern
practices and uses Babel and WebPack to package it for compatibility. It
surprisingly reached around 450 downloads (at least according to NPM) within
two days of initial release). Coincidentally, this is my first HackerNews
post. Show your love and generosity by using it in your projects, sending a PR
on GitHub or even star the repository. It would motivate me to learn more and
contribute to the community as a whole.

